# تجهيز منزل بالطاقه الكهربائيه بواسطة توربين هوائي وألواح شمسية



## سمير شربك (10 أغسطس 2010)

تجهيز منزل بالطاقه الكهربائيه بواسطة توربين هوائي وألواح شمسية

موضوع مفيد جدا قراته في أحد المواقع 
أحببت أن أرفقه لكم


----------



## م.م فادي (10 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عاطف فهمي (10 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / سمير شربك
أولا : بارك الله فيك علي هذه المعلومات القيمة
ثانيا:هل بالامكان وضع تكاليف ( ولو تقريبية ) لأسعار توربينة الرياح وكذلك الالواح الشمسية وباقي الاجزاء من
بطاريات وخلافه لأنني أري أنه يمكن تركيب هذه المنظومة بسهولة علي أسطح المنازل وسوف يعمل هذا النظام
بصورة أكفأ في بلادنا العربية عن أروبا لما نتمتع به من شمس ساطعة طوال العام تقريبا. ويمكن أن نستغني به كليا
أو حتي جزئياعن كهرباء الشبكة العامة.....ولكن تبقي التكاليف هي الفيصل........تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## سمير شربك (11 أغسطس 2010)

كما ارفق للأخوه المهتمين بالطاقه الشمسيه 
نشرة pdf
قراتها وهي مفيده 
مع التمنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## سمير شربك (11 أغسطس 2010)

كما أرفق الملفات التاليه الآخرى 
والتي اطلعت عليها ايضا وهي مفيده وقيمه


----------



## سمير شربك (11 أغسطس 2010)

وهنا بحث عن الطاقه الشمسيه 
موجود سابقا


----------



## سمير شربك (14 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جميل عن إنارة مواقف الباصات بالطاقه الشمسيه 

_في الظلام،_
_ مواقف الباصات و وسائط النقل الأخرى لا تشجع الكثیرین من محتاجي التنقل على الوق__وف_
_و الإنتظار __طویلاً خصوصاً خلال ساعات اللیل المتأخرة... _
_احدى __الطرق التي یمكن بواسطتھا تجنب العناء_
_و تشجیع الركاب على استعمال موا__قف الباص لیلاً _
_ھي باستعمال أنظمة إضاءة تعمل بالطاقة الشمسیة_
_ تم تصمیمھا و وضعھا للعمل من قبل_
_ الشركة البریطانیةCarmanah Technologies _
_ی__ؤكد القائمون على الشركة أن _
_المواقف "الشمسیة" _
_توفر قدراً أكبر من الأمان، إمكانیة أفضل للحص__ول على_
_المعلومات، خدمة أف__ضل للزبائن و تكالیف متدنیة لإنشائھا و صیانتھا._​_
__بناءً على ھذه النقاط ، ستعمل الشركة على تزوید شبكة المواص_​​_لا__ت اللندنیة بالمواد الخاصة بھذه التكنولوجیا_
_بالإضافة لسقیفة الموا__قف في عملیة تھدف الى إنارة كافة نقاط مواقف الباص في العاصمة اللندنیة،_
_ علماً بأن ھذه التكنولوجیا ستكون في غایة الفعالیة حتى في أیام الشتاء شدیدة العتمة._​_
__ستعمل الإنارة بشكل _​​_آلي بمجرد بدء خفوت الإضاءة الطبیعیة..._
_سیتمكن الركاب من انتظار وسائل النقل_
_بوجود إضاءة متكاملة و سیكون ب__إمكانھم أیضاً الضغط على زر واحد لتشغ__یل شاشة عرض ساعات مرور_
_الباصات لذل__ك الموقف._​_
__لن تكون ھناك حاجة لأعمال حفر أو لتمدید كاب_​​_لات كھرباء_
_ و لن یتم التسبب بأي مضایقات لحركة السیر خلال عملیة الإنشاء_
_ و بالإعتماد على :_
_الطاقة الشمسیة،_
_ سیؤدي ھذا النظام الى إلغاء كافة تكالیف تزوید مواقف الباص_​_
__بالطا_​​_قة الكھربائیة_​


----------



## سمير شربك (14 أغسطس 2010)

ايضا موضوع جميل 
حائط شمسي لتغذيه المباني السكنيه بالطاقه الكهربائيه 

_اكبر حائط شمسي في العالم _​*


قام أربعة مصمّمين من مدينة شيكاغو الأمريكية، التي عُرفتْ ببناياتها الشاهقة الشهيرة "كبرج سيرس" وبناية ها نكوك، بتصميم نوع مختلف من البناءِ الذي يُمكنُ أَنْ يُصبحَ مَعْلَمًا جديدًا ومزارًا بارزًا في الولايات المتحدة، ويؤرخ لبداية قرن جديد قوامُهُ العلم قام "مارتن وولف "وثلاثة من المهندسين المشاركين من شركةِ "سيلومون كورد ويل نوين" بإعداد أكبر حائطٍ شمسيّ في العالمِ، والذي يُغطّي الحائط الجنوبي القاحل للمقر العام لوزارة الطّاقةِ الأمريكية في واشنطن بلوحة شمسية هائلة تقوم بتحويل طاقة الشمس إلى طاقة كهربية يُتوقّعُ أَنْ تولِّدَ قوة كافية لإنارة حوالي 60 منزلاً. ​







​

وصرح "وولف" وفريقه الفائز بجائزة أحسن تصميم للمبنى الجديد، للصحفيين بأن هذا الحائط سوف يثير حافظة جمهور المشاهدين ويعمل كرمز للتقدم التكنولوجي الأمريكي، فهذا السور الذي يَمتدُّ عبر ثلثي هكتار سيضع اللبنة الأولى للاستخدام المستقبلي للطاقة الجديدة المتجددة. 
ويتكون هذا الحائط من ملايين الخلايا الشمسية، التي تُحوِّل الطاقة الضوئية من أشعة الشمس إلى طاقة كهربية تُستخدَم في الإنارة وفي تشغيل جميع الأجهزة الكهربية، ثم يتم نقل الكهرباء بصورة طبيعية بالأسلاكِ الممتدة من الحائطِ إلى قمةِ بنايةِ وزارة الطاقة الأمريكية، وسوف يكون هذا الحائط على شكل مثلث متساوي الساقين. ويجب أن توافق لجنةُ الفنون الجميلةِ في واشنطن ولجنة التّصميمِ الرّئيسيةِ الوطنيةِ على هذه الرّسومِ المُفصّلةِ حتى يمكن السماح ببدء إنشائه. ومن المتوقع أن يكتمل هذا البناء في غضون 12 شهرًا، بتمويل من الكونجرس، وبمساهمة من القطاع الخاص. 
وحسب التقديرات المبدئية من المتوقع أن يوفر هذا الحائط الشمسي كلفة الطاقة الكهربية لوزارة الطاقة الأمريكية والتي تقدر بحوالي 30.000 إِلى 50.000 دولار سنويًّا. ويعتبر هذا الحائط جزءًا من خطةِ وزارة الطاقة الأمريكية لرفْع كفاءة الطاقة في البناياتِ الجديدةِ كمقترح طويل الأمد لإحلال نظم طاقة بديلة ذات كفاءة عالية في غضون العشرين (20) سنةٍ القادمةِ. ويعكس هذا الاتجاه في التصميم الأفكار المستقبلية المعمارية، كما يظهر أيضًا التخوف الأمريكي من نقصان الطاقة ونضوب المخزون الحفري النفطي، والزيادة المضطربة لأسعار النفط وتأثرها بالأحداث الدولية، مثل ما حدث إبَّان الانتفاضة الفلسطينية والأحداث الشرق أوسطية كما يصفها الأمريكيون دائمًا. 
ومن المتوقع أن يساعد هذا الحائط الشمسي، مع الدعاية المكثفة، في رفع الوعي الجماهيري بالتحول إلى نظم بديلة للطاقة، ويشجعهم على الاستثمارات ويَرفع مبيعات هذه النظم المعتمدة على هذه الطاقة النظيفة. وتزدهر الآن مبيعات الأنظمةِ الشّمسيةِ في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وحسب تقدير "سكلار" المدير التنفيذي لجمعيةِ صناعاتِ الطّاقةِ الشّمسيةِ الأمريكية، يعتقد أن استخدام النظم الشمسية المتوافرة الآن يمكنُ توفير حوالي 80 بالمائة من الفاتورة الشهرية للمستهلكِ. 
وسيعزز مثل هذه الأفكار الاستخداماتُ الهائلةُ للطاقة الشمسية لسد النقص المتوقع في الطّاقةِ، وتتوقع جمعية صناعاتِ الطّاقةِ الشّمسيةِ الأمريكية أن المبيعات المعتمدة على التّكنولوجياتِ الشّمسيةِ سَتَنْمو داخليًّا بحوالي 35 بالمائة أو أكثرَ في السَّنَوات الخمس القادمة، لتصل إلى حوالي 9 بلايين من الدولارات سنويًّا في عام 2005. ​*


----------



## م.م فادي (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك مرة اخرى سمير 

واتمنى ان تبقى تزودنا بهكذا معلومات مفيدة 

تحياتي


----------



## م.م فادي (14 أغسطس 2010)

:34:


----------



## نعمانى (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات المفيده


----------



## أبو علاء الحمصي (15 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي سمير ، معلومات قيمة و ملفات مفيدة جدا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engkoko (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للجميع لحين قراءة هذه الكتب


----------



## شبانه (19 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## tecno1001 (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد القداح (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً لك .....


----------



## ehsansabah (22 أغسطس 2010)

اخي العزيز شكرا على المجهود الرائع وارجوا ان تستمر باتحافنا بمثل هذه الابحاث عن الطاقة الشمسيه التي افضلها انا اكثر من غيرها من الطاقات البديلة لان بلداننا العربية فيها من الطاقة الشمسية الكثير اذا احسنا استغلالها


----------



## سمير شربك (23 أغسطس 2010)

كما اضع بين ايديكم بعض النشرات -مصادر الطاقه 
وطاقة النفايات -وطاقة المد والجزر


----------



## عاطف فهمي (24 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / سمير شربك 
نثمن لك هذا المجهود الرائع ........وندعو الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم 
أخي اٍسمح لي أن أشارك بمجهود متواضع لا يرقي أبدا لما تقدمه من مساهمات عظيمة
وجدت هذا الرابط الذي يتحدث عن الأخبار الجديدة في الطاقة الشمسية وكذلك التقنيات الجديدة
لرفع كفاءة الخلايا الشمسية........وأردت أن أنقله للاٍفادة

http://www.nextenergynews.com/sections/next-solar-power.html


----------



## طارق غليون (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الشيق و الرائع


----------



## سمير شربك (24 أغسطس 2010)

ساقدم موضوع منقول 
كتاب تكنولوجياالطاقه البديله 
أتمنى من الجميع الإستفاده منه


----------



## المحب لالتكنو لوجي (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## سمير شربك (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لكل من عبر بكلمات جميله عن قيمة المواضيع المطروحه بالموضوع


----------



## سند سند (26 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## صالح التميمي (30 أغسطس 2010)

أشكر كاتب الموضوع 
فخير الكلام ماقل ودل


----------



## سمير شربك (31 أغسطس 2010)

ماهي الطاقه وأشكالها 
موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## ميكاكمبيوتر (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## سمير شربك (7 سبتمبر 2010)

ميكاكمبيوتر قال:


> شكرا لك اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع


 شكرا لكلماتك الحلوه بحقنا


----------



## ferasniesh (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً لك يااخ


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود 5555 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخوة الافاضل عندى استفسار بخصوص توليد الكهرباء عن طريق طاقة الريح

كم تكلفة التربين الصغير كما فى صورة المهندس سمير شربك مع العلم انى فى مصر ؟ وكم احتاج منها لتشغيل مصنع قدرته 3 فاز بنسبة 100 % ؟


----------



## سمير شربك (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


تقبل تحياتي اخي ايمن


----------



## الباتل1 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ضياء الدين نشات (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات ,وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## الباتل1 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكر اخي سمير ... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سمير شربك (11 أكتوبر 2010)

تحياتي لكم أخي الباتل 1 والأخ ضياء 
وشكرا لقراءتكم الموضوع وكل مضامينه


----------



## ابن رام الله (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## ابن رام الله (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خييير


----------



## سمير شربك (19 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بك ابن رام الله


----------



## سمير شربك (18 نوفمبر 2010)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## jassim78 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس عددنان (26 نوفمبر 2010)

والله متميز فعلا


----------



## boussabeur (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم وتيقى الطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح من الطاقات البيلة والنظيفة وقد بدأ بها الأنسان قبل ظهور عصر البترول 
كالطواحين الهوائية والمائية ولتعميم الفائدة ارجوا من الأخوة الذين يملكون التصاميم بشأن ذلك بثها لتعم الفائدة على ان تكون فى متناول القارئ العربى
وانا اطرح اشكالية اخرى للأخوة المختصين فى الطاقة بعرض بديل آخر وهو الحرارة وتحويلها لأن المناطق العربة ألاكثر تعرضا للحرارة فى الصيف ومن الناحية النظرية يمكن تحويلها بحسب مبدأ كلاوزيوس وكالفان بلانك 
ولعل المثال الأكبر هى الثلاجات القديمة التى تسير بالحراة والأمونياك


----------



## xpodx (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوررر جداا اخي


----------



## سمير شربك (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله وبكم وشكرا لمداخلاتكم وتعليقاتكم


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (11 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على هذه المواضيع الجميلة​ولكن هل هناك من يساعدني في معرفة كيفية تصميم التوربين الهوائي من ناحية زاوية ميلان الريشة وطولها للحصول على أعظم قدرة
وشكرا


----------



## yusef_200776 (16 يوليو 2011)

thank u so much


----------



## ahmedfahim (28 يوليو 2011)

*

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع 

اخي العزيز 


*


----------



## salah boud (26 ديسمبر 2011)

merci khoya


----------



## saltan1 (17 يونيو 2012)

الله ياجزاك خير ..


----------



## طلال البريهي (2 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي ولاكن نحتاج الي اسعار وانواع التوربينات والخلاياء الشمسيه


----------



## bryar (12 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## م ناصر علي (29 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد19775 (4 يناير 2016)

مشاركة مميزة


----------



## smin Ahmed (6 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## thaer11 (10 سبتمبر 2019)

thanks


----------



## safa aldin (16 يونيو 2020)

بارك الله فيك


----------

